
Enveloupe: Send snail mail in four clicks - dhaivatpandya
http://enveloupe.com/#a
======
richmarr
Anyone doing this in the UK?

Feels like Royal Mail would save a ton if it could make its sorting and
distribution operation digital and just reprint for the last mile.

